# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  BOHΘΕΙΑ - ΑΝΕΞΕΛΕΓΚΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ

## markar

Καλησπερα, ονομαζομαι μαρινα, ειμαι 18 χρονων και πασχω απο κρισεις πανικου. Το πραγμα ξεκινησε πριν 2-3 μηνες με απλες ζαλαδες και ξαφνικο αισθημα αποπροσωποποιησης, το οποιο φυσικα μου προκαλουσε ενα μικρο αισθημα πανικου και τασεις λιποθυμιας, με ταχυπαλμιες.. το πραγμα αντιμετωπιζοταν, μεχρι πριν απο μια εβδομαδα οπου εφτασε στο εσχατο σημειο! Ετρωγα με τη μαμα μου μπροστα στην τηλεοραση και ειχα ενα μικρο αισθημα ανησυχιας, γιατι την επομενη μερα (κυριακη) εδινα ενα τεστ ιστοριας και ειχα σκοπο να μεινω ξυπνια ολη τη νυχτα! Εκει λοιπον που παραπονιομουν στη μαμα μου, κι ενω ενιωθα μια ελαφρια ταση προς κλαμα, ξαφνικα ο πανικος με χτυπησε κατακεφαλα, σφοδροτατος, ενιωθα οτι θα πεθαινα, αρχισα να ουρλιαζω στη μητερα μου να με βοηθησει, την ικετευα να μου χτυπησει ηρεμιστκη ενεση... οι παλμοι μου θα πρεπει να ειχαν ξεπερασει τους 200 κατα πολυ, νομιζα οτι παθαινα νευρικο κλονισμο και καρδιακη προσβολη ταυτοχρονα.... εκεινη τη στιγμη δεν σκεφτεσαι καθαρα, απλως νιωθεις να χανεσαι στην απογνωση και την απελπισια σε απιστευτο βαθμο! Σε καποιο σημειο κι ενω ακομα φωναζα αρχισα να τρεμω ανεξελεγκτα, και ταυτοχρονα εσφιγγα και ξεσφιγγα την ζακετα της μαμας μου σαν ψυχωτικη! Ενιωθα οτι επρεπε να κρατιεμαι απο καποιον για να μην πεθανω, σαν αυτους που πνιγονται. Η μητερα μου επι μιση ωρα προσπαθουσε να με ηρεμησει με λογια, μετα μου εχωσε κατι σταγονες στη γλωσσα, φυτικες. υστερα απο κανενα τεταρτο σταματησα τα ουρλιαχτα, δεν ενιωθα ομως να ηρεμω, απλως ξεσπασα σε απιστευτα κλαματα, μαζι και η μητερα μου, η οποια ειναι ενας ανθρωπος ιδιαιτερα δυναμικος και πολυ ψυχραιμος, οποτε φανταστειτε σε τι κατασταση ειχα φτασει... μετα ψιλοηρεμησα, ψιλογελουσα σαν νευρικο με κατι αστεια που ελεγε η μαμα μου για να μου φτιαξει τη διαθεση. Εν τω μεταξυ καθ`ολη τη διαρκεια της κρισης περνουσαν 1000 σκεψεις το δευτερολεπτο στο μυαλο μου, ευχαριστες και δυσαρεστες, οι οποιες ολες μου προκαλουσαν αγχος και απελπισια, με κυριοτερη τη σκεψη οτι η υπαρξη ολων μας ειναι ματαιη! μαλλον ολο το πραγμα ξεκιναει με ενα αισθημα αποπροσωποποιησης, λες και δεν υπαρχω εγω σε αυτο το σωμα, κατι που με φοβιζει παραφορα! Τελος παντων, ολο το υπολοιπο της νυχτας δεν μπορεσα φυσικα να κοιμηθω, ειχα ταχυπαλμιες (που διηρκησαν ενα 24ωρο ακομα, αφου την επομενη μερα μιλησα με φιλο ψυχιατρο απο τη γαλλια και πηρα xanax), και ηθελα απεγνωσμενα να κανω εμετο, ομως δεν αξιωθηκα! Καποια στιγμη το εριξα και στο χορο με ακουστικα μπας και ηρεμησω λιγο, και ναι ψιλορεμησα! με πηρε λιγο ο υπνος, ξυπνουσα ομως συνεχως! Την επομενη μερα με πηρε η μαμα μου στο λυκαβητο, οπου φοβομουν τα παντα, τον κοσμο, το τελεφερικ, και στο καφε που καθισαμε πηγε να με πιασει κριση, αρχισα να τρεμω, πανικοβληθηκα και σηκωθηκαμε και φυγαμε. Γυρισαμε σπιτι, μιλησα μεσω skype με το γιατρο, αγορασαμε τα χαπια με συνταγη γραμμενη απο τη μαμα μου που ειναι κτηνιατρος, πηρα ενα και ψιλοσταματησαν οι ταχυπαλμιες. Το υπολοιπο της εβδομαδας περασα απο καποιες ψιλοκρισουλες, σαν αυτες τις αρχικες, την Τριτη πηρα αλλο ενα χαπακι μεσα στο μαθημα του φροντιστηριου οπου αρχισε ο πανικος..... γενικως ημουν πιο ηρεμη, μεχρι σημερα. Νομιζα οτι ειχα απαλλαγει απο ολο αυτο, αλλα δυστυχως αρχισε παλι η ζαλαδα, τα φλασακια, η αποπροσωποποιηση και ο πανικος. Πηρα μισο xanax, γενικως θελω να το αποφευγω, αλλα ισα ισα που με το που σηκωθηκα απο το κρεβατι η κριση με χτυπησε παλι! Ετρεξα να παρω το μισο χαπακι μπας και το προλαβω, αρχισα να τρεχω σ ολο το σπιτι, μπηκα στο μπανιο, ημουν χαλια, αρχισα να ριχνω παγωμενο και καυτο νερο πανω μου, μηπως και νιωσω οτι εγω βρισκομαι μεσα σε αυτο το σωμα, οτι υπαρχω κι εχω υποσταση, προσπαθουσα να μην ενδωσω εντελως στον πανικο. Εκανα σαν νευροσπαστο, ετρεμα, ειχα ταχυπαλμιες, μετα απο λιγο καπως ηρεμησα με την επιδραση του χαπιου, ενιωθα λιγο σα μαστουρωμενο, χωρις ομως το αγχος και η απελπισια να εχουν φυγει απο το μυαλο μου. Κοιμηθηκα κατα τις 1:30 , ξυπνησα ομως στις 4:00 με τρομερο αγχος, Ημουν σιγουρη οτι θα ξαναρχιζε η κριση, πηγα στο μπανιο και προσπαθησα να κανω εμετο, δεν τα καταφερα, το ριξα παλι στο χορο βραδυατικα, ψιλοηρεμησα, αλλα φυσικα ο υπνος δεν με παιρνει! Φοβαμαι να βγαλω και τα ακουστικα απο το αυτι μηπως αρχισουν τα ιδια, και να μαι τωρα εδω να γραφω το κατεβατο. Χρειαζομαι βοηθεια, δε θα αντεξω να ζω αλλο ετσι, ξερω οτι η πιεση των πανελληνιων με εχει φερει ως εδω, ομως αλλη ειναι η αιτια... γενικως ειμαι ενα υπερβολικα ανασφαλες ατομο, αρκετα εσωστρεφες και ισως λιγο κομπλεξικο, εχω ομως αρκετους φιλους στη ζωη μου, αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι ουσιαστικες οι σχεσεις μας.... τελος παντω,ν, ζητω συγγνωμη για το μεγεθος, ελπιζω καποιος να με βοηθησει, ειμαι απελπισμενη και χρειαζομαι επειγοντως βοηθεια, φοβαμαι οτι θα γινω και αγοραφοβικη!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ευχαριστω οσους το διαβασαν!

----------


## IVAN

Καλημέρα, marker είχα κι εγώ ταχυπαλμίες το βράδυ το παθαίνω καμιά φορά όταν κοιμάμαι μόνος στο σπίτι.. είναι ένας απροσδιόριστος φόβος που με κάνει και νιώθω έτσι.. πρόσφατα επίσης(πριν 3-4 μήνες) ένιωσα κι αυτό που λες αποπροσωποποίηση.
Μέσα στην ατυχία σου είσαι και λίγο τυχερή... που είχες σχεδόν άμεση βοήθεια από την οικογένεια σου και κυρίως από ειδικό, σίγουρα έχεις και από μόνη σου εντοπίσει κατά κάποιο τρόπο τις αιτίες των κρίσεων σου, είναι το πολύ φορτωμένο πρόγραμμα σου (φροντιστήρια, διάβασμα, άγχος για τις εξετάσεις κ.τ.λ.)... από τι μία ...... κι από την άλλη η αυτογνωσία (?)... περιγράφεις στο κείμενο σου ότι είσαι ένα εσωστρεφές άτομο, λίγο κομπλεξικό..και άλλα πολλά.. δεν σε ξέρω ούτε κι εσύ εμένα .. δε θα σου πω ότι 1 στους 5 θα περιέγραφαν έτσι ακριβώς τον εαυτό τους ούτε και μου αρέσει να δίνω συμβουλές ..... συμβουλές και οδηγίες θα σου δώσει ο γιατρός σου... 
Είμαι 43 ετών έχω οικογένεια, δουλειά κ.τ.λ. Ένα πράγμα έχω καταλάβει καλά στη ζωή μου .. ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι πολύτιμος, είναι χρήσιμος... η ζωή του, η σκέψη του, τα αισθήματά του είναι πολύτιμη γνώση, δύναμη για τον εαυτό του αλλά και για τους άλλους ανθρώπους.. αυτή είναι η μικρή μου εμπειρία.. φίλους, φίλες σχέσεις έχεις, θα έχεις και θα κάνεις κι άλλες πολλές στο μέλλον, τώρα αναρωτιέσαι πόσο ουσιαστικές είναι .. δεν το ξέρεις.. καμιά φορά οι άνθρωποι δε δείχνουν τα αληθινά συναισθήματα τους ειδικά τα όμορφα επειδή φοβούνται μη τους χαρακτηρίσουν αδύναμους σε μια ζωή σε μια κοινωνία που κυριαρχεί η ''δύναμη'' ο ατομικισμός, η ''ανεξαρτησία'' η απουσία συναισθημάτων ... και κυρίως η έντεχνα ''καλλιεργημένη'' ανασφάλεια.
Δεν θα σου πω ότι είναι λογικό που νιώθεις έτσι και πως θα το ξεπεράσεις.. νομίζω πως αυτό το ξέρεις.. από τον τρόπο που γράφεις φαίνεται αυτό.. καλή δύναμη για τις εξετάσεις και για ότι θες να κάνεις στη ζωή σου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να λες οτι σε επιασε πανικος οταν εισουν διπλα στη μαμα σου εγω το πρωτο πραγμα που σκεφτηκα ειναι οτι σε πειραζε η ιδια κ το τεστ ιστοριας

----------


## markar

Σας ευχαριστω που διαβασατε το κατεβατο και για τα λογια σας αυτα. Σιγουρα εχετε μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια απο εμενα σ αυτη τη ζωη, οποτε ανταποκρινονται περισσοτερο στην πραγματικοτητα οσα λετε παρα οσα εχω εγω στο κεφαλι μου. μακαρι ολα αυτα να τα καταλαβω καποια στιγμη και βαθεια μεσα μου για να μπορω να αποφυγω στο μελλον τετοιες κρισεις! Η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι νομιζω απο τα χειροτερα πραγματα, με πανικοβαλλει και μου δημιουργει ακατανοητους φοβους... δυστυχως τα φαρμακα δεν ειναι και λυση (χθες μαλιστα το xanax ισα ισα που επεδρασε παροδικα, τουλαχιστον δεν εζησα την κριση οπως την ειχα ζησει το προηγουμενο σαββατο) και δεν θελω να αρχισω απο τωρα τα ψυχοφαρμακα!!!!! Ευχαριστω και παλι για τα λογια σας, αρχισα τα κλαματα φιαβαζοντας τα, και αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ καλο σημαδι γιατι ο οργανισμος βρισκει αλλες διεξοδους και οχι αποπροσωποποιησεις και πανικους. Ευχομαι το καλυττος και για εσας και την οικογενεια σας!

----------


## markar

*το καλυτερο :)

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα σε ολους! αχ οπως τα περιγραφει ετσι ημουν εγω στα 17!!τι ειχα τραβηξει θεε μου! 
κοπελια τωρα ειμαι 35. θα σου πω απο την εμπειρια μου καποια πραγματα για να σε βοηθησω.καταρχην οποιος δεν το εχει ζησει αυτο το πραμα δεν ξερει για τι προκειται.ειναι τρομερα ζορικο.βασικα ειναι ο.τι πιο δυσκολο εχω περασει στην ζωη μου.ειδικα τοτε που ημουν 17 χρονων ο κοσμος δεν ηξερε τι ειναι.ουτε εγω η ιδια.πιστεψα οτι τρελλαθηκα κ οτι παει αυτο ηταν.να σου πω τι εκανα εγω.αφοι λοιπον ταλαιπωρηθηκα με τετοιεσ κρισεις για κανα 3μηνο κ επαιρνα zanax και αντικαταθλιπτικο, δεν περνουσαν δυστυχως.περασαν οταν συναντησα τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου κ ξεκινησαμε συνεδρια 3 φορες την εβδομαδα!! ημουν τοσο χαλια που ο ανθρωπος εβαλε παραπανω συνεδριες.μου εκοψε τα zanax σιγα σιγα γιατι ειχα παθει εξαρτηση 3 μηνες και μετα μπηκα σε ομαδα.μετα απο κανα 2μηνο -3μηνο ειχα γινει αστερι.το ειχα ξεπερασει.καταλαβα οτι εχω αυτην την ευαισθησια.το αποδεχτηκα κ προχωρησα κανονικα την ζωη μου.το σημαντικο ειναι οτι εμαθα πολλα απο αυτο.εμαθα τον εαυτο μου κ τα ορια μου.εμαθα να λεω οχι σε ο.τι με πιεζε.δεν με ενοιαζε τιποτα, εμαθα να βαζω προτεραιοτητα μονο εμενα κ ετσι σιγα σιγα τα καταφερα/ωριμασα κ να σου πω κ κατι αλλο..οι κρισεις περνανε, οι σκεψεις που κανουμε θελουν δουλεια κ αναλυση.μετα απο τις κρισεις ερχεται η καταθλιψη, εκε πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ζητησεις βοηθεια.
να ξερεις σιγουρα οτι ξεπερνιεται αλλα θελει δουλεια με σενα.θελει ψυχοθεραπεια για να μαθεις τον εαυτο σου.μη φοβασαι .ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα το ξεπερασεις.
φροντισε να ξεκινησεις θεραπεια με ψυχολογο.

----------


## markar

Αλεξανδορος_77 νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι βαθυτερο αυτο που με πιανει, εξαλλου η μητερα μου με στηριζει αρκετα στη ζωη μου κι εχει παρει χαλαρα τις εξετασειςμ το ιδιο κι εγω. Ξερω μια κοπελα που αγχωνεται πολυ περισσοτερο απο εμενα, αλλα δεν φτανει σε τετοιο σημειο. Εξαλλου σε αρχικο σταδιο πρωτη φορα το ειχα βιωσει στο μετρο γυριζοντας μονη μου απο ψωνια..

----------


## markar

BOOM ωχ, δηλαδη να περιμενω και καταθλιψη? Περυσι και προπερσι ειχα γενικως ατονη διαθεση κι εκανα παρομοιες σκεψεις, αλλα προφανως σε βαθμο που ολοι καποια στιγμη το περνουν. Φετος ειναι που τα εχω βρει σκουρα, ειναι και αυτες οι εξετασεις, που βεβαια ολοι τις περνουν, αλλα αλλοι ειμαστε πιο ευαισθητοι, τι να κανουμε! Παντως τον ψυχολογο τον εχω σκεφτει εδω και 2-3 χρονια, αλλ ειναι και αυτη η φαση της εφηβειας που δεν σε αφηνει να καταλαβεις αν πραγματικα τον χρειαζεσαι οχι! Θα περιμενω να τελειωσουν οι εξετασεις να δω αν θα ηρεμησω (μακαρι θεε μου!!!!!!!!) :)

----------


## anxious4ever

αλεξανδρε δεν τν πειραζε η μαμα της κ το τεστ.απλα η κοπελα θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ πιεσμενη και δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι την επιασε μια μερα πριν το τεστ.οι κρισεις πανικο ειναι συσσωρευμενο αγχος.ειναι αγχος που δεν μπορεις να διαχειριστεις.χανεσαι πεθαινεις νιωθεις τρελλα!
οταν δεν ακουμε τον εαυτο μας για πολυ καιρο κ τον πιεζουμε αυτος αντιδρα με αυτον τον τροπο.στην ουσια ειναι μια τεραστια συγκρουση με τον εαυτο.εσωτερικη συγκρουση.ερχεται το στρες, αμεσως το αιμα παει στα ακρα, ο εγκεφαλος καταλαβαινει οτι πρεπει να αμυνθει κ κει ξεκιναει η μαχη που λεγεται "κριση πανικου"..κραταει καποια ωρα κ μετα ηρεμεις/μετα ερχεται ο φοβος οτι θα το ξαναπαθεις και ο φοβος φερνει περισσοτερο φοβο κ αυτος ο φοβος ξαναφερνει τον πανικο και γινεται φαυλος κυκλος απο τον οποιο το ατομο δεν μπορει να ξεφυγει και γι αυτο χτυπιεται κ κλαιει.γενικως ειναι συνεπεια πιεσεων απο την παιδικη ηλικια, υπερπροστατευτκης οικογενειας με ισχυρη συνηθως μανα.το ατομα προσπαθει να σταθει στα ποδια του κ δεν τα καταφερνει.θελει χρονο κ κοπο για να ξεπεραστει.ξεπερνιεται σιγουρα αυτο ειναι το καλο.

----------


## markar

Ισως τελικα το αγχος να με εχει χτυπησει χειροτερα απο οσο το καταλαβαινα τοσο καιρο, δεν ξερω......

----------


## anxious4ever

εσυ τι λες?χεχε, για να παθαινεις κρισεις πανικου εχεις πολυ περισσοτερο στρες απο οσο νομιζεις.συνηθως φερνει καταθλιψη κ αυτο επειδη κλεινεσαι μεσα, νιωθεις ανημπορος και δνε μπορεις να ελεγξεις την κατασταση.να θυμασαι παντα οτι δεν θα παθεις τιποτα παραπανω απο αυτο, ουτε θανατο, ουτε τρελλα.οι κρισεις πανικου απλα υπαρχουν κ δημιουργουν ολο αυτο το πραμα, το μειγμα αυτο που παθαινεις.δουλεψε το ομως.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αλεξανδρε δεν τν πειραζε η μαμα της κ το τεστ.απλα η κοπελα θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ πιεσμενη και δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι την επιασε μια μερα πριν το τεστ.οι κρισεις πανικο ειναι συσσωρευμενο αγχος.ειναι αγχος που δεν μπορεις να διαχειριστεις.


 εγω παντος δε βλεπω κατι που να σχετιζετε με το τι τη πειραζει σχετικα με τους αλλους :( σε αυτο το κειμενο εχει επικεντροθω μονο στους πανικους ενω θα επρεπε να κανει το ακριβως αντιθετο.

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι εχεις δικιο σε αυτο.αλλα θελει χρονο για να βρει τι την πειραζει/τωρα που ειναι σε παροξυσμικη κατασταση δεν μπορει να καταλαβει ακομα.
κ γω οταν ημουν ετσι δνε καταλαβαινα γιατι το παθαινω κ τι με πειραζε, γκρινιαζα συνεχεια γιατι παθαινω πανικο.μετα ομως στην ψυχοθεραπεια καταλαβα πολλα.:)

----------


## IVAN

> Σας ευχαριστω που διαβασατε το κατεβατο και για τα λογια σας αυτα. Σιγουρα εχετε μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια απο εμενα σ αυτη τη ζωη, οποτε ανταποκρινονται περισσοτερο στην πραγματικοτητα οσα λετε παρα οσα εχω εγω στο κεφαλι μου. μακαρι ολα αυτα να τα καταλαβω καποια στιγμη και βαθεια μεσα μου για να μπορω να αποφυγω στο μελλον τετοιες κρισεις! Η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι νομιζω απο τα χειροτερα πραγματα, με πανικοβαλλει και μου δημιουργει ακατανοητους φοβους... δυστυχως τα φαρμακα δεν ειναι και λυση (χθες μαλιστα το xanax ισα ισα που επεδρασε παροδικα, τουλαχιστον δεν εζησα την κριση οπως την ειχα ζησει το προηγουμενο σαββατο) και δεν θελω να αρχισω απο τωρα τα ψυχοφαρμακα!!!!! Ευχαριστω και παλι για τα λογια σας, αρχισα τα κλαματα φιαβαζοντας τα, και αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ καλο σημαδι γιατι ο οργανισμος βρισκει αλλες διεξοδους και οχι αποπροσωποποιησεις και πανικους. Ευχομαι το καλυττος και για εσας και την οικογενεια σας!


Μικρή μου φίλη σ΄ευχαριστώ.. χαίρομαι που παρηγορήθηκες λιγάκι από το μήνυμα μου...να ξέρεις η πραγματική δύναμη ..βρίσκεται μέσα μας.. αυτό δεν το λέω μόνο σε σένα .. ούτε μόνο να το διαβάσουν κι άλλοι.. το γράφω για να το εμπεδώσω κι εγώ...Το κλάμα βοηθά.. έμενα με βοηθά πολύ... Καθαρίζει και τα μάτια.. και βλέπεις πιο ''καθαρά''.........

----------


## anxious4ever

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ!
νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ χειροτερο απο την κριση πανικου!πφφφφ!θεουλη μου ευχομαι μη το ξαναπαθω.
πρωτη μερα σημερα χωρις λεξοτανιλ! yeah!!!

----------


## στελιος66

Kαλημερα και απο μενα! Που εισαι βρε μπουμ; Ελπιζω να εισαι καλα. Σε σκεφτομαι και ευχομαι για σενα παντοτε να εισαι καλα. Απ'οτι καταλαβαινω το λαντοζ κανει δουλιτσα επιτελους!! Ετσι σε θελω νικητρια και δυνατη! Ελπιζω να υποχωρησε και η αποπροσωποποιηση.

----------


## στελιος66

Ποτε δεν φανταζομουν οτι η αποπροσωποποιηση θα ταλαιπωρουσε τοσο πολυ κοσμο! Τι σοι διαταραχη ειναι αυτη ρε παιδια; Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι φρουτο της εποχης μας,εννοω των τελευταιων 15-20,χρονων. Δεν ξερω,δεν ειμαι ειδημων,απλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι αν μπορει κανεις να ξεπερασει καπως εναλλακτικα τα ψυχολογικα του ειναι προτιμοτερο.Το θεμα ειναι οτι χρειαζεται υπομονη και ελπιδα οτι προκειται για κατι παροδικο και οχι μονιμο. Οι περισσοτεροι πεφτουμε στην παγιδα,να ασχολουμαστε συνεχως με αυτα που νιωθουμε.κολλαμε εκει και περιμενουμε να περασουν δια μαγειας,δλδ,χωρις προσωπικη προσπαθεια. Οσον αφορα την φαρμακοθεραπεια σιγουρα εχει και αυτη την θεση της,απλα οπως λεει και η μπουμ να μην στηριζομαστε αποκλειστικα σ'αυτην,γιατι μπορει να εθιστει κανεις χωρις να το παρει χαμπαρι. Ειναι αληθεια οτι ο ψυχικος πονος δεν παλευεται ευκολα,πολλες φορες ξεπερναει σε ενταση και αυτον τον σωματικο πονο,αλλα χρειαζεται θαρρος,πιστη και ελπιδα,οτι ολα ξεπερνιουνται με υπομονη και αγωνα.

----------


## markar

στελιος66 πραγματι η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο, νομιζω οτι αυτη μου προκαλει φοβο και κρισεις πανικου. Ξεπερνιεται κατι τετοιο με ψυχοφαρμακα? μου φαινεται απιστευτο...

----------


## markar

Παντως παιδια εγω παλι τα ιδια ειχα χθες, μονο που ευτυχως με ψιλοπρολαβε η μαμα μου, πηγαμε βραδυατικα και περπατησαμε πολυ, εγω να εχω πλανταξει στο κλαμα σε ολη τη διαδρομη! Το αισθημα της αποπτοσωποποιησης ηταν ακομα εκει, στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου, αλλα ευτυχως μαλλον το κλαμα βοηθησε, και φυσικα τα λογια της μαμας μου, η οποια εχει μελετησει αρκετα το θεμα ψυχολογια κι εχει κανει ψυχαναλυσεις. Παντως το βραδυ ταλαιπωρηθηκα παααρα πολυ, με επαιρνε λιγο ο υπνος και τιναζομουν υστερα απο καποια ωρα. Το χειροτερο ηταν ο νυποφορος πονος στην καρδια, απο το αγχος προφανως, αλλα τετοιος πονος ουτε πταν ειχα 200 παλμους.... οσο για xanax δεν πηρα, προσπαθω οσο μπορω να τα αποφυγω! Παντως ευτυχως κριση πανικου δεν επαθα! Α, επισης εχω τρομερη ναυτια σχεδον ολη την ωρα και η ορεξη μου χει κοπει μαχαιρι.... οταν γινεται ανυποφορο προσπαθω να κανω εμετο για να ανακουφιστω, αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα! Τελος παντων, οι επιμαχες ωρες ειναι οι βραδυνες, μαλλον το σκοταδι με ψυχοπλακωνει... ουτε λογος φυσικα για υπνο

----------


## Venidos

Μην το βάζεις κάτω καλή μου πολύς κόσμος ταλαιπωριέται με αυτά. Ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ τρομακτικό για εσένα που το πρωτοπαθαίνεις τώρα όμως θα το μάθεις και θα σε μάθει. Δεν υποννοώ φυσικά ότι θα ζείς μιά ζωή έτσι προς Θεού. Για την κατάθλιψη μη φοβάσαι,απλά πρέπει να εκπαιδεύσεις τη σκέψη σου θέλει αρκετή προσπάθεια. ΣΤα λέω γιατί πρόσφατα πέρασα μιά καταθλιψούλα η οποία βέβαια ακόμα μου πετάει σκέψεις αλλά καμία σχέση η ένταση της όπως πριν από κάτι μήνες. Όσο για τους πανικούς θα πρέπει εκείνη την ώρα να το αφήνεις απλά να περάσει, μη μουρλένεσαι, μη φοβάσαι ότι θα πεθάνεις. Πέσε ανάσκελα στο κρεβάτι και πάρε βαθιές ανάσες κρατώντας κάθε εισπνοή για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα (αυτό βοηθάει στο να πέσουν οι παλμοί). Μπορείς επίσης να αγοράσεις χαρτοσακούλες και όταν σε πιάνει πανικός να αναπνέεις γρήγορα-σα σκύλος- μέσα στη σακούλα για 2-3 λεπτά. Ένα τρίτο που εμένα με βοηθάει πάρα πολύ είναι να βγω σε ανοικτό χώρο, στο μπαλκόνι, στο δρόμο, κάπου να δω άπλα εν πάσει περιπτώσει

----------


## markar

Sfardaklas σε ευχαριστω πολυ, αυτο με τη σακουλα ειναι καλη ιδεα! :D τον φοβο οτι θα πεθανω δεν τον πολυαισθανομαι, πιο πολυ βιωνω την αποπροσωποποιηση και αυτο ειναι που με τρελαινει, γιατι νιωθω οτι δε θα το ξεπερασω ποτε! Παντως αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι εγω προκαλω το ολο θεμα, απο την αλλη ομως ειναι αδυνατον να μη το σκεφτομαι, ειναι φαυλος κυκλος! Τρεμω επισης την ωρα που θα θελησω να πεσω για υπνο, ξερω οτι δεν προκειται να κοιμηθω και οι ταχυπαλμιες θα με ταλαιπωρουν παλι. Αδιεξοδο.... για να μην μιλησω για το διαβασμα μου για τις πανελληνιες, τα εχω παρατησει τελειως με ολο αυτο!

----------


## markar

Κι εχεις δικιο και για τους εξωτερικους χωρους, οντως βοηθαει!!!! Σε ευχαριστω για αυτα τα πρακτικα που μου ειπες :) :) :)

----------


## Venidos

Την αποπροσωποποίηση μάθε να μην τη φοβάσαι. Εγώ τουλάχιστον τη συνήθισα τόσο πολύ πια που ούτε το προσέχω. Είναι σπάσιμο βέβαια, δε λέω. Γενικότερα η μεγαλύτερη παγίδα στην κατάσταση μας είναι ότι τρέφουμε την ίδια μας την ανησυχία. Γι' αυτό σου είπα προηγουμένως να εκπαιδεύσεις την σκέψη σου. Κοίτα να χαλαρώσεις και μην πέσεις στο λάθος να πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου τώρα με διάφορα πρέπει. Εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα να του δώσεις λίγο χρόνο να καθίσει, να δείς ότι δεν είναι τίποτα η αποπροσωποποίηση και να κάνεις πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν είναι από τα πολύ βασικά. Μακάρι να είχα μόνο την αποπροσωποποίηση να με βασανίζει σου μιλάω πολύ σοβαρά. Είσα καλά, να το ξέρεις, θα σου περάσει.

----------


## στελιος66

Μαρινα καλημερα! Μην φοβασαι κοριτσι μου,γιατι οντως η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι ακινδυνη δεν θα σε οδηγησει καπου αλλου να'σαι σιγουρη. Τωρα τα ψυχοφαρμακα βοηθανε,ειναι αληθεια. Εγω προσωπικα βοηθηθηκα απο αυτα.Ομως δεν ξερω αν θα'πρεπε να τα δοκιμασεις.Εισαι πολυ μικρη για να αρχισεις απο τωρα φαρμακα! Βασικα ποσο καιρο ταλαιπωρεισαι απο αυτο το ριμαδι;

----------


## στελιος66

Εσυ sfardaklas παθαινεις αποπροσωποποιηση;

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε παιδια εχω παθει συγχιση δεν ξερω που να γραψω..μια εδω με βλεπω μια εκει.τα χω λιγο μπερδεψει τα πραματα!χααχαχ!
λεπον κοπελια.πριν 5 χρονια πεθανε ο father.μου στοιχισε.αντι να κλαιω γι αυτον μου το γυρισε στο στρες μου κ σε αποπροσωποιηση (οπου γαμος . κηδεια κ χαρα η βασιλω πρωτη μη χεσω..), καταθλιψη κ ολο αυτο το υπεροχο μειγμα ψυχονευρωτικων διαταραχων. οπως λοιπον ηομυν στα χαλια μου.πηγα κ αγορασα πατινια. κ πηγαινα σε μερη που μπορουσα να κανω κ ξεκινησα να κανω χωρις να ξερω.το αστειο ειναι οτι δνε ηξερα πατινια κ ειχα ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ.χχαα! ειχα πολυ πλακα.
ενιωθα λες κ πετουσα.πολυ σουρεαλ κατασταση..δεν φτανει που ενιωθα σαν να μην ειμαι εγω, ΜΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑ Κ ΡΟΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ.σας τα λεω λιγο με humor για να δειτε τι μπορει να κανει ο ανθρωπος ΚΑΙ με αποπροσωποποιηση.
μετα απο ξανα 20 ημερο καθημερινης εντατικης προσπαθειας πατινιων δνε αντεξα αλλο κ πηρα ladose . συνεχισα να κανω πατινια εμαθα, μπηκα σε ομαδα με αλλους που κανανε πατινια, πρναγα τελεια κ ειχα ΚΑΙ αποπροσωποποιηση.σιγα σιγα εφυγε..δεν ξερω που πηγε αλλα δεν ηταν σε μενα πια.ειχα απαλλαχτει απο αυτην.ετσι θα γινει κ τωρα με σας κ με μενα.μη τα παρατατε .καντε τα παντα μαζι ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ, καποια στιγμη θα βαρεθει κ θα φυγει.
επισης μπορουμε ολοι μαζι να συνατνηθουμε και να ξεκινησουμε ΠΑΤΙΝΙΑ!ΧΑΑΑΧΑΧ@

----------


## στελιος66

Α ρε μπουμ εισαι ωραια!! Οντως μια εδω και μια εκει και'γω απο διπλα!! Τελικα αν εχει χιουμορ κανεις ειναι μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα! Το λαντοζ σε βοηθησε σιγουρα,αλλα και η δικη σου προσπαθεια δεν ηταν λιγη,να'σαι σιγουρη.Εγω λεω να το κοψω γιατι εχω πονοκοιλο απο χθες.

----------


## anxious4ever

τωρα που το σκεφτομαι...θα μπορουσαμε επισης να κανουμε κ ενα CLUB ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΩΝ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ.χααχα@ να ανοιξουμε κ σελιδα στο fb.που να λεει.
"ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ..ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ Κ ΣΥ!".
τι λετε???αχααχ! με εχει πιασει τωρα η βλακεια συγχωρεστε με.δεν παιζω με τον πονο μας.απλα προσπαθω να μας κανω να χαιρομαστε ακομα κ ετσι οπως ειμαστε.
σκεφτειτε οτι αλλοι περνουν ναρκωτικα για να νιωσουν ετσι κ μεις το εχουμε παθει τσαμπα.φστοιν.!

----------


## anxious4ever

μη κοψεις το λαντοζ γιατι θα σε ριξει πιο πολυ.ειναισαν την αντιβιωση αν το ξεκινησεις πρεπει να ολοκληρωσεις τουλαχιστον 4 μηνες! προσοχη! το ειπες στον γιατρο?αν εχεις πονοκοιλο βοηθησε το λιγο με ρυζι κοτοπουλα κ ξηρα τροφη γενικα.παρε κ γαλακτοβακιλους που βοηθανε το εντερο.μη κοψεις αντικαταθλιπτικο τοσο γρηγορα.προσοχη κ παλι!

----------


## στελιος66

Ε δεν νομιζω μια εβδομαδα αντε οκτω μερες να εχουν κανει διαφορα στην διαθεση μου και μαλιστα μισο! Οι γαλακτοβακιλοι βοηθουν αν εχεις προβλημα με την χλωριδα του εντερου ετσι δεν ειναι; Αλλιως δεν βοηθουν. Εχω στο ψυγειο μου, της solgar,αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα βοηθησουν.Θα μου πεις μια δοκιμη θα με πεισει. Παντως η γαστρεντερολογος μου δεν ειναι και πολυ θετικη σ'αυτο.Προτιμαει φυσικες μορφες προβιοτικων,γιαουρτι το γνησιο με πετσα,κεφιρ και τετοια.

----------


## anxious4ever

οι γαλακτοβακιλοι βοηθουν στο ευερεθιστο πολυ! εχω κ γω το ιδιο σκευασμα της solgar στο ψυγειο μου.μονο που πρεπει να τους τρως μαζι με το φαγητο.
δεν ξερω για τα λαντοζ.εγω δνε θα τα εκοβα.να συμβουλευεσαι σιγουρα τον γιατρο σου κ οχι εμενα.χεχε.εγω εμπειρικα μιλαω παντα κ τι εχω ακουσει σου λεω.αφου ο γιατρος ειναι φιλος σου μια χαρα!

----------


## στελιος66

Ρε μπουμ καμια φορα αναρωτιεμαι μηπως δεν εχω ακριβως αυτο που λεμε αποπροσωποποιηση; Αν και εχω καποια συμπτωματα της.Δεν εχω καποια αλλα οπως αυτο με το τζαμι. Η ας πουμε οταν λεω νιωθω παρατηρητης του εαυτου μου δεν νιωθω οτι εχω βγει απ'το σωμα μου,το αντιθετο μαλιστα. Απλα νιωθω απο μεσα μου παρατηρητης του εαυτου μου. Ρε πως μπλεξαμε με αυτα τα πραγματα!

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα.κ γω το αναρωτιεμαι αυτο.δεν νομιζω οτι αν βγεις απο τον εαυτο σου κ κοιτας τον εαυτο σου απο μακρυα ή απ εξω οτι ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση.με τιποτα.αυτο θα ηταν ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο κ οχι αποπροσωποποιηση.κ γω δνε εχω παθει ποτε κατι τετοιο.δεν εχω δηλαδη δει τον εαυτο μου κ τον παρατηρω απο μακρυα.παναγια μου βοηθα!
ε οχι! αυτο μου ελειπε..
ρε παιδι μου πως να το περιγραψω.εχεις πιει ποτε μπαφο?αν ναι υπαρχουν μερικες φορες που αν πιεις ενα τσιγαρο αποκοβεσαι απο το περιβαλλον κ παρακολουθεις τους αλλους σαν να βλεπεις τηλεοραση.σαν χαζεμα, δνε θες να μιλησεις να συμμετεχεις κλπ.νιωθεις σαν να βλεπεις ταινια.δεν βιωνεις.δεν εχεις συναισθημα.
ή ας πουμε αλλο παραδειγμα, οταν νυσταζεις το βραδυ πολυ δεν χαζευει κ κολλαει λιγο το βλεμμα σου κ εχεις μια αισθηση οτι απλα δνε συμμετεχεις στο περιβαλλον απλα χαζευεις.
κατι τετοιο ειναι..κ οταν λεω παρατηρητης του εαυτου σου δεν εννοω να βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου σαν εικονα.(παναγια μου αυτο ειναι σιγουρα ψυχωση), αλλα ρε παιδι μου κανεις ολες τις δουλειες κ ολα τα πραγματα που πρεπει με λογικη απολυτη χωρις να το θελεις .απλα επειδη λες θα το κανω επειδη πρεπει κ δεν εχω συναισθημα γι αυτο.κουναω τα χερια μου χωρις να νιωθω οτι ειναι αυθορμητη η κινηση αλλα επειδη τους το λεω εγω να κουνηθουν.κ ετσι εχεις την αισθηση οτι δεν βιωνεις με συναισθηματα κ ολα σου φαινονται ξενα.
αλλο παραδειγμα..οταν πας μια εκδρομη κ λειπεις καιρο..ή πας διακοπες τελος παντων οταν γυρνας στον χωρο τον δικο σου, στο σπιτι σου, δεν σου φαινεται καπως διαφορετικο?καπως περιεργο διαφορετικο?σαν να το ξεσυνηθισες ενα πραμα?ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ! ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ! ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΛΑΥΡΑΚΙ.νιωθεις σαν να ειναι ολα ασυνηθιστα για σενα.σαν καινουρια διαφορετικα!! αυτη ακριβως την αισθηση δινει η αποπροσωποποιηση.
οταν το ειχα περιγραψει στον γιατρο μου ειπε ακριβως οτι εχω αποπροσωποποιηση ! κ γελαγε κ μου ειπε "συνηθες συμπτωμα στρες πολλοι το νιωθουν κ δεν μπορουν να το περιγραψουν,δνε ξερουν καν πως λεγεται κ αν οντως υφισταται , μη φοβασαι " μου λεει.
αλλο ενα παραδειγμα : αν εχεις χασει απο θανατο καποιον δικο σου κ μολις το μαθαινεις ή οταν μαθαινεις ενα πολυ κακο νεο δεν παθαινεις για καποια δετερολεπτα ισως κ λεπτα ενα περιεργο πραμα που σου δινει την αισθηση οτι δεν συμβαινει σε σενα?αλλα σαν να βλεπεις εναν εφιαλτη?μια ταινια παλι?σαν να μην συνηδητοποιεις τι εχει γινει?κ αυτο καπως το περιγραφει.σου ταιριαζει κατι απο ολα αυτα?

----------


## στελιος66

Καλα ΜΕ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕΣ ΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΟ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Οτι ακριβως νιωθω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Εχω κανει και μπαφους........αλλα εχει χρονια τωρα που δεν...

----------


## στελιος66

Και ξερεις ρε μπουμ τι μου την δινει; Οτι χανουμε πολυτιμο χρονο απο την ζωη μας ασχολουμενοι με τις ανοησιες και τα παιχνιδακια του μυαλου μας να παρει η ευχη! Κριμα δεν ειναι;Και ειναι τοσο ομορφη η ζωη..! Θα ερθουν ομως και οι καλες μερες ειμαι σιγουρος,δεν το λεω μονο και μονο για να παρουμε θαρρος το πιστευω απολυτα. Περναμε μια δοκιμασια,και ισως πρεπει επιτελους να μαθουμε να χαιρομαστε ακομη και τα πιο απλα και τετριμμενα πραγματα σ'αυτη την ζωη. Συμφωνεις;

----------


## anxious4ever

βρε παιδι μου..παροδικο ειναι.οκ.φαντασου αλλοι τι να πουν που εχουν τοσα προβληματα π.χ. σχιζοφρενεια, ψυχωσεις κλπ?(μακρυα απο μας).
δνε χανεις τιποτα.λιγους μηνες ισως χανεις.εμενα με ρωτησε ο γιατρος ενα πραμα την πρωτη φορα που πηγα "ποσες φορες εχεις αυτα τα επεισοδια στην ζωη σου?" κ του απαντω το εξης "απο τα 17 μου μεχρι τωρα 4 φορες " κ βγαζει ενα κομπιουτερακι κ κανει υπολογισμους κ μου απανταει "δηλαδη το 99,99% της ζωης σου μεχρι τωρα το εχεις ζησει μια χαρα! ξερεις ποσοι θα σκοτωναν γι αυτο το 99,99%?" κ με εστειλε!
κοιτα..οτι θα περασει το ξερουμε.το θεμα ειναι να μην το ξαναπαθουμε.που σημαινει οτι πρεπει να το δουλεψουμε με ψυχοθεραπεια.
χαιρομαι τουλαχιστον που μιλαω κ με καταλαβαινεις ρε συ.γιατι οταν λεω σε αλλους πως νιωθω νομιζουν οτι ειμαι εξωγηινη..

----------


## στελιος66

Μονο εξωγηινη δεν εισαι.Εισαι ανθρωπος με τα πανω σου και τα κατω σου.Πραγμα απολυτα φυσιολογικο. Δεν ειμαστε και μηχανες ρε μπουμ,να μας εχουν ρυθμισμενους μονο σε ενα συγκεκριμενο τυπο λειτουργιας! Ανθρωπινα μιλωντας και'γω αγχωνομαι λιγο,στην προοπτικη οτι ισως χρειαστει να το παλαιψω χωρις την βοηθεια της χημειας. Τι να κανω ομως what will be, will be,που λενε και στο χωριο μου! Απλα θα ειναι πιο χρονοβορο,αλλα παλι ποτε δεν ξερει κανεις τι ξημερωνει. Οι αλλοι που δεν σε καταλαβαινουν προφανως δεν περασαν ποτε το συγκεκριμενο λουκι,οποτε η αγνοια τους δικαιολογει κατα καποιον τροπο την σταση τους. Ομως παρα ταυτα λιγη προσπαθεια κατανοησης ποτε δεν εβλαψε κανενα.

----------


## anxious4ever

Σου χω στειλει πμ.τωρα νιωθω ξαφνικα θλιψη,πενθος..ο.τι να ναι.

----------


## στελιος66

Ελα τωρα ειδα το μνμ σου ελλειπα εκτος. Βαλε μουσικουλα που σ'αρεσει,διαβασε κανενα βιβλιο,δες καμια ταινια,κατι απ'ολα θα σου φτιαξει την διαθεση. Ειπαμε αυτα θα ερχονται και θα φευγουν,ωσπου μια μερα θα τους κουνησουμε το μαντηλι μια και καλη! Αυτη τη στιγμη εχει στον αλφα μια πολυ ωραια κωμικη σειρα,Μην αρχιζεις την μουρμουρα λεγεται και εχει πολυ πλακα. Βαλε να σκασεις χαμογελο!

----------


## anxious4ever

Αυτο που με πειραζει πιο πολυ ισως τελικα να ειναι οτι δεν εχω ονειρα,οτι περα απο την πλακα,ολο αυτο σε αφηνει καπως αδειο..δεν ξερω τι θελω,κατι τετοιο και αυτο με φοβιζει ακομα πιο πολυ,τι θελω?εχω ονειρα?γιατι δεν εχω ονειρα?

----------


## Venidos

Παιδιά εγώ την αποπροσωποποίηση τη βιώνω εδώ και χρόνια αλλά πλέον δεν δίνω καμία μα καμία σημασία. Η δική μου μοιάζει με κάτι σαν κούραση και όπως είπε και ο Στέλιος αισθάνομαι σα να είμαι "πίσω από τα μάτια μου" και να τα βλέπω όλα γύρω μου σαν όνειρο. Δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω καλύτερα. Σαν απομάκρυνση από τον εαυτό μου. Δεν με τρομάζει όμως πια καθώς το έχω συνηθίσει πρώτον και 2ον δεν το παθαίνω όλες τις ώρες πια.

----------


## Venidos

Πως μπορώ να στείλω πμ τώρα που συμπλήρωσα 50 μηνύματα;

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Οσο ασχολεισαι με ολο αυτο τοσο θα ασχολειται και αυτο μαζι σου..Αλληλεπιδραση-Δραση αντιδραση!Για ξεκινηστε απο εκει νεοφερμενοι πανικοβλητοι..
Βεβαια καλο ειναι να προσπαθεις να καταλαβεις τι ακριβως σου συμβαινει,το να στεκεσαι ομως μανιωδως στα συμπτωματα ειτε αυτο λεγεται αποπραγματοποιηση , ειτε ταχυπαλμια , ειτε ζαλαδα κτλ νομιζω οτι εστιαζεις στο δεντρο και χανεις το δασος..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Οσο ασχολεισαι με ολο αυτο τοσο θα ασχολειται και αυτο μαζι σου..


 nai




> Πως μπορώ να στείλω πμ τώρα που συμπλήρωσα 50 μηνύματα;


 κανε αριστερο κλικ με το ποντικι στο ονομα που θες να στηλεις μυν κ πατα αυτο που λεει προσωπικο μυνημα

----------


## markar

Παντως παιδια ειναι πολυ παραξενο ολο αυτο! Τη μια μερα ειναι ολα τελεια, κατανοεις οτι προκειται απλως για μια βλακεια που κολλαει στο κεφαλι σου και την αλλη μερα εχεις κυλησει παλι! Εν τω μεταξυ εγω σημερα ειμαι λιγο χειροτερα γιατι ειδα ενα ηλιθιο ονειρο οτι (μην γελασετε) εχω δαιμονιστει και μου εχει κολλησει στο κεφαλι η (εντελως χαζη και το ξερω) ιδεα οτι ετσι ειναι... τελος παντων, με ανησυχει το γεγονος οτι αυτη η βλακεια δε λεει να φυγει απο το μυαλο μου, μηπως τελικα εχω καποια ψυχωση? Το κεφαλι μου συχνα κολλαει σε διαφορα κουλα πραγματα, μηπως ειμαι εμμονικη?

----------


## markar

BOOM μηπως τελικα να την παμε αυτη τη βολτα με τα πατινια μπας και ξεκολλησω λιγο? :D

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα! αν εχεις πατινια παμε!! παρτε ολοι πατινια θα σας μαθω εγω να κανετε!!χααχαχαα! τωρα πια ξερω τελεια!
θα ξανουμε ψυχοθεραπεια αλα πατινι.
markar.. περα απο την πλακα.θα περασει ρε! δνε θα μαστε ετσι συνεχεια.κολλαει κ ο εγκεφαλος μας.
εγω πλεον οταν ξυπναω αρχιζω τα "ειμαι καλα ειμαι καλα ειμαι καλα ειμαι καλα οοομ" κ μετα νιωθω καλα.νιωθω λιγο περιεργα βεβαια.
αλλα οκ.απο πριν 1 μηνα ειμαι καλυτερα.

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα κι'απο μενα! Αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος sfardaklas,σαν να ειμαι πισω απο τα ματια μου,φοβερη περιγραφη! Αλλα ρε φιλε μου οταν λες χρονια μας τρομαζεις για να'μαι ειλικρινης! Δεν ενιωσες καμια διαφορα για τοσο μεγαλο διαστημα; Εσυ μπουμ πως εισαι σημερα; Εγω παντως μια ετσι και μια γιουβετσι! Η αναφορα σου στην ελλειψη ονειρων μου ταιριαζει γαντι σ'αυτη τη φαση της ζωης μου. Πιστευω πως αυτο που βιωνω ειχε μεγαλη προπαρασκευαστικη περιοδο,ψυχολογικη εννοω. Ελλειψη ονειρων,ματαιωσεις,εσωτερι κες συγκρουσεις,το εκρηκτικο χαρμανι για το ψυχολογικο μπαμ..Αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση,τουλαχιστον στην δικη μου περιπτωση ειναι οτι,νιωθω πολλες φορες κατι απο τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο να μου λεει,οχι δεν θα γινεις καλα ακομη.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι η ιδεα μου αλλα ενω αισθανομαι οτι ειναι ενα κλικ κυριολεκτικα να νιωσω οπως πριν,καπου σκαλωνω.

----------


## anxious4ever

Πιστευω πως αυτο που βιωνω ειχε μεγαλη προπαρασκευαστικη περιοδο,ψυχολογικη εννοω. Ελλειψη ονειρων,ματαιωσεις,εσωτερι κες συγκρουσεις,το εκρηκτικο χαρμανι για το ψυχολογικο μπαμ..Αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση,τουλαχιστον στην δικη μου περιπτωση ειναι οτι,νιωθω πολλες φορες κατι απο τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο να μου λεει,οχι δεν θα γινεις καλα ακομη.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι η ιδεα μου αλλα ενω αισθανομαι οτι ειναι ενα κλικ κυριολεκτικα να νιωσω οπως πριν,καπου σκαλωνω[/I]. 
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ Κ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ.
λες μηπως να αδειασαμε για να γεμισουμε μετα?μηπως οντως ειναι μια προπαρασκευαστικη περιοδος?μια μεταβαση?εγω απλα θελω να νιωσω οπως πριν.να κανω ονειρα. να νιωθω τα παντα γυρω μου.βαρεθηκα.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΤΙΝΙΑ????????χααχαα!

----------


## anxious4ever

sfardakla! πηγες χτες στην ψυχολογο?πως σου φανηκε?ολα καλα?η κοπελα η mithe να ειναι αραγε καλα?εχω πολλες μερες να την ακουσω.

----------


## στελιος66

Eλα βρε μπουμ καλημερα! Τελικα οταν εχουμε αυτο τον διαλογο χαιρομαι αληθεια σου λεω! Σα να σε γνωριζω χρονια,οπως το ιδιο ομορφα αισθανομαι και με τα υπολιπα παιδια της παρεας! Αυτα τα ψυχολογικα εχω καταλαβει,οτι δεν ειναι καταστασεις απολυτα οριοθετημενες και στεγανες αναμεταξυ τους. Δλδ θελω να πω,η καταθλιψη,η αγχωδης διαταραχη,η αποπροσωποποιηση,οι ιδεοληψιες και οι ψυχαναγκασμοι αλληλοπεριχωρουνται και δεν ειναι κατι τοσο ευδιακριτο το ενα απο το αλλο. Μερικες φορες σχηματιζει κανεις την εντυπωση οτι προκειται για το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα,το οποιο απλως εχει αναλογα με την δεδομενη στιγμη,την ιδιαιτερη του συναισθηματικη και νοητικη εκδηλωση. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι η ιδεα μου,αλλα καπως ετσι αρχισα να το αντιλαμβανομαι. Σημερα ας πουμε νιωθω σκαταθλιμενος και συγγνωμη για την εκφραση. Γιατι ομως νιωθω ετσι; Γιατι νιωθω αποπροσωποποιηση; Γιατι δεν εχω ονειρα, η μηπως γιατι τα ονειρα μου ματαιωθηκαν; Αλλα ηθελα και αλλα περιμενα απο την ζωη και αλλα μου προσφερθηκαν; Ακομη και αν ειναι ομως ετσι,αποτελει επαρκη λογο να νιωθω τοσο χαλια; Μηπως τελικα η ριζα του κακου βρισκεται μεσα μας και οχι στο περιβαλλον μας και σε αλλους εξωτερικους παραγοντες; Μαλλον ναι! Καλες οι διαπιστωσεις θα μου πειτε,αλλα πες μας πως ξεκολλαμε απο αυτο τον ψυχικο βουρκο; Η απαντηση προφανως ειναι, προσωπικη προσπαθεια,υπομονη,αλλαγη του τροπου σκεψης και αντιμετωπισης των συνθηκων της ζωης και προ παντων ο Θεος να μας βοηθαει και να μας φωτιζει για το δεον γενεσθαι.

----------


## στελιος66

Θα λειψω για λιγο,αλλα θα επανελθω σε λιγο. Μπουμ και ολη η παρεα σκεφθειτε και προτεινετε λυσεις,δεν μπορει ολοι εχετε εμπειρια μεγαλη απο αυτες τις παλιοκαταστασεις,κατι θα καλο θα βγει. Μπορει μια συμβουλη να αποδειχθει σωτηρια! LIFE GOES ON! Α για τα πατινια ασε καλυτερα μην εχουμε και κανα γυψο και μετα να δεις ψυχολογια...Μπορουμε ομως να κανουμε μπαντζι τζαμπινγκ η ελευθερη πτωση!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Eλα βρε μπουμ καλημερα! Τελικα οταν εχουμε αυτο τον διαλογο χαιρομαι αληθεια σου λεω! Σα να σε γνωριζω χρονια,οπως το ιδιο ομορφα αισθανομαι και με τα υπολιπα παιδια της παρεας! Αυτα τα ψυχολογικα εχω καταλαβει,οτι δεν ειναι καταστασεις απολυτα οριοθετημενες και στεγανες αναμεταξυ τους. Δλδ θελω να πω,η καταθλιψη,η αγχωδης διαταραχη,η αποπροσωποποιηση,οι ιδεοληψιες και οι ψυχαναγκασμοι αλληλοπεριχωρουνται και δεν ειναι κατι τοσο ευδιακριτο το ενα απο το αλλο. Μερικες φορες σχηματιζει κανεις την εντυπωση οτι προκειται για το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα,το οποιο απλως εχει αναλογα με την δεδομενη στιγμη,την ιδιαιτερη του συναισθηματικη και νοητικη εκδηλωση. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι η ιδεα μου,αλλα καπως ετσι αρχισα να το αντιλαμβανομαι. Σημερα ας πουμε νιωθω σκαταθλιμενος και συγγνωμη για την εκφραση. Γιατι ομως νιωθω ετσι; Γιατι νιωθω αποπροσωποποιηση; Γιατι δεν εχω ονειρα η μηπως γιατι τα ονειρα μου ματαιωθηκαν; Αλλα ηθελα και αλλα περιμενα απο την ζωη και αλλα μου προσφερθηκαν; Ακομη και αν ειναι ομως ετσι,αποτελει επαρκη λογο να νιωθω τοσο χαλια; Μηπως τελικα η ριζα του κακου βρισκεται μεσα μας και οχι στο περιβαλλον μας και σε αλλους εξωτερικους παραγοντες; Μαλλον ναι! Καλες οι διαπιστωσεις θα μου πειτε,αλλα πες μας πως ξεκολλαμε απο αυτο τον ψυχικο βουρκο; Η απαντηση προφανως ειναι, προσωπικη προσπαθεια,υπομονη,αλλαγη του τροπου σκεψης και αντιμετωπισης των συνθηκων της ζωης και προ παντων ο Θεος να μας βοηθαει και να μας φωτιζει για το δεον γενεσθαι.


δεν σου κρυβω οτ ισκεφτομαι ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ! ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ Κ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ.
απο την εμπειρια μου τοσα χρονια μιας κ ειναι η τεταρτη φορα που το παθαινω..θα σου πω το εξης.
παρατηρησα οτι οταν δεν προβληματιζομουν και αφηνα την διαταραχη να κυλησει μονη της, ενιωθα σεβασμο προς την ψυχη μου που νιωθει ετσι.
οταν δεν το πολυσκεφτομουν κ δεν εκανα τοση αναλυση με οδηγουσε ο ιδιος μου ο εαυτος ως προς το ξεπερασμα της ολης κακης αυτης φασης.
κ τωρα αυτην την ελπιδα εχω.ναι μεν κανω ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα μονο εκει.τις υπολοιπες ωρες προσπαθω να μην σκεφτομαι ας πουμε "γιατι δεν κανω ονειρα?μα γιατι ματαιωσα τα παντα?μα γιατι νιωθω κενη?μα γιατι δνε εχω συναισθηματα?μα γιατι μα γιατι?" αυτο ειναι κατι που δνε ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ.
ο ιδιος ο εαυτος μας ξερει σε ποιον δρομο να παει.πρεπει να τον εμπιστευθουμε περισσοτερο μου φαινεται κ να μην νιωθουμε τρελλοι αε πουμε κ προβληματικοι.
εχουμε αναλυτικο μυαλο αλλα πρεπει λιγο να του βαλουμε ορια.
ας πουμε χτες εκει που σκεφτηκα "μα γιτι δνε εχω ονειρα πια?πωπω?κ τι θα απογινω χωρις ονειρα κ στοχο?γιατι νιωθω τα παντα ματαια?" πανικοβληθηκα κ σηκωθηκα αμεσως κ αρχισα να βαφω τα νυχια μου.δνε ξερω γιατι.ετσι μου ρθε.ειναι αστειο αλλα μετα ενιωσα καλυτερα.
αν καθομουν να σκεφτομαι παραπανω μετα θα γινομουν χειροτερα.αρα μηπως να αφησουμε τον εαυτο μας να μας δειχνει ο ιδιος?κ απλα να σεβομαστε ο.τι νιωθει?καποιος λογος υπαρχει.

----------


## anxious4ever

νιωθω σαν μια ταναλια να μου χει τον εγκεφαλο..κ αποπραγματοποιηση μαζι..πακετοοοο...

----------


## στελιος66

Να'μαι παλι! Λοιπον εχεις μεγαλο δικιο! Οταν αφησει κανεις το πραγμα να ρολαρει μονο του,δλδ τα πραγματα να ακολουθησουν μια φυσικη πορεια,νομιζω το ποθουμενο ερχεται γρηγοροτερα και μονιμοτερα. Ενταξει,οσον αφορα τις πολυ αρνητικες σκεψεις,εκει μια λογικη παρεμβαση οχι μονο ειναι θεμιτη,αλλα επιβαλλεται. Αλλα οπως προανεφερες μπουμ,η πολυ ψευδοφιλοσοφικη αναλυση ,ε καλο ειναι να αποφευγεται η εστω να περιοριζεται,γιατι μονο καλο δεν μας κανει.Και να σου πω, κι'αν μια περιοδο της ζωης μας δεν εχουμε ονειρα,αυτο σημαινει οτι η ζωη μας τελειωσε; Ποιος μας λεει οτι αυριο η μεθαυριο δεν θα ξυπνησουμε με καποιο νεο ονειρο η καποιο νεο στοχο; Αλλωστε τα παντα ρει,και τα θετικα,αλλα και τα αρνητικα.Λοιπον πολυ καλα κανεις και περιποιησαι το εαυτο σου! Μην τον παρατας,δωσε του την σημασια που του αναλογει.Δεν εχουμε μονο ψυχη,αλλα και ενα σωμα που κι'αυτο εχει τις αναγκες του,απλα το μονο που πρεπει να αποφευγει κανεις ειναι η υπερβολη και το εξεζητημενο. Τωρα αυτη αποπροσωποποιηση επιμενει η ατιμη ε; Και'γω μια απ'τα ιδια! Παντως ο κανονας,οντως ειναι να μην του δινεις σημασια,αυτο νομιζω ειναι εκ των ων ουκ ανευ. Απλα οταν κατι το βιωνεις τοσο εντονα,ε οσο να'ναι σου την αποσπαει την προσοχη.Αυτο που λες για ταναλια,τι εννοεις; Μηπως πονοκεφαλος η κατι σαν σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι;

----------


## markar

Δυσκολη η αποπροσωποποιηση, αλλα με τις κρισεις πανικου και τις εμμονες ειναι ενα πραγματικο αδιεξοδο εκεινη τη στιγμη... ασε που εγω νομιζω οτι χανω εντελως τα λογικα μου και φοβαμαι μην φτασω στα ακρα!

----------


## στελιος66

Οχι κοριτσι μου καλο δεν θα χασεις τα λογικα σου,απλα μεχρι να υποχωρησει αυτο,θα υφιστασαι μια ταλαιπωρια. Πηγες σε καποιον ψυχολογο τελικα; Την αποπροσωποποιηση την εχεις συνεχως,η σε ξεχναει ορισμενες στιγμες;

----------


## markar

Καποιες φορες, συνηθως τις μεσημεριανες ωρες, ειμαι πιο ηρεμη. Τα βραδια ομως αστα να πανε... και τα πρωινα....οσο για τον ψυχιατρο, αυτη τη στιγμη δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει χρονος. Ασε που ανυσυχω γιατι θα επιβαρυνθουμε και οικονομικα :/ φοβαμαι οτι ειμαι στα προθυρα καταθλιψης! Δεν ηρεμει καθολου το κεφαλι μου, η ζωη μου φαινεται ματαιη, η χαρα, η καταθλιψη, οι κρισεις μου, η υπαρρξη μου και ολων, η αποπροσωποποιηση, ακομα και θανατος! Νιωθω οτι ακομα κι αν πεθανω δεν προκειται να απεγκλωβιστω και να ξεφυγω απο το αδιεξοδο... τι νιωθω δηλαδη, που τιποτα δεν νιωθω και δεν αισθανομαι! Ειναι ολα τοσο μπερδεμενα στο κεφαλι μου!!!!!

----------


## στελιος66

Προσπαθησε να ανακτησεις τον αυτοελεγχο σου σε παρακαλω,πιστεψε με εχεις αυτη την ικανοτητα εστω και στοιχειωδως. Εννοω να βαλεις λιγο,λιγο την σκεψεις σου σε μια ταξη.Το αγχος, σου δημιουργει ολες αυτες τις αρνητικες σκεψεις. Εισαι τοσο νεα για να νιωθεις τοσο βαθεια απελπισμενη! Ολη η ζωη με τις χαρες της ειναι μπροστα σου,ακομη κι'αν, σ'αυτη την φαση της ζωης σου δεν μπορεις να το αντιληφθεις. Θα το καταλαβεις ομως συντομα οταν αρχισει να υποχωρει ολη αυτη η μπορα απο πανω σου. Αυτη η συννεφια σου δημιουργει ολη αυτη την ψευδεσθηση οτι ολα ειναι ματαια κι'οτι ολα τελειωσαν. Οχι λοιπον τιποτε δεν τελειωσε κοριτσι μου,για την ακριβεια ουτεν καν αρχισε για να τελειωσει τοσο συντομα και αναφερομαι στα θετικα της ζωης. Εχε θαρρος κανε και λιγη προσευχη ο Θεος παντα ακουει και βοηθαει και μαλιστα, καποιες φορες τοσο αποτελεσματικα,που θα δυσκολευεσαι να το πιστεψεις!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Καποιες φορες, συνηθως τις μεσημεριανες ωρες, ειμαι πιο ηρεμη. Τα βραδια ομως αστα να πανε... και τα πρωινα....οσο για τον ψυχιατρο, αυτη τη στιγμη δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει χρονος. Ασε που ανυσυχω γιατι θα επιβαρυνθουμε και οικονομικα :/ φοβαμαι οτι ειμαι στα προθυρα καταθλιψης! Δεν ηρεμει καθολου το κεφαλι μου, η ζωη μου φαινεται ματαιη, η χαρα, η καταθλιψη, οι κρισεις μου, η υπαρρξη μου και ολων, η αποπροσωποποιηση, ακομα και θανατος! Νιωθω οτι ακομα κι αν πεθανω δεν προκειται να απεγκλωβιστω και να ξεφυγω απο το αδιεξοδο... τι νιωθω δηλαδη, που τιποτα δεν νιωθω και δεν αισθανομαι! Ειναι ολα τοσο μπερδεμενα στο κεφαλι μου!!!!!


ποσο καιρο νιωθεις ετσι?κ απο που προηλθε?υπηρξε κατι που σε αγχωσε συγκεκριμενα?
θα σου πω την γνωμη μου επειδη περασα κ περνα απο αυτο.
μην λες ποτε οτι δεν εχεις χρονο για σενα.ειναι απαραιτητο οταν νιωθουμε ετσι να παμε στον γιατρο.
δεν ειναι κακο.βοηθαει πολυ.εγω παλια ειχα ταμπου με τον ψυχιατρο.μετα ομως ειδα οτι μονο να με βοηθησει ηθελε ο ανθρωπος.βεβαια εξαρταται κ σε ποιον θα πεσεις.
θα μπορουσες ακομα να πας κ σε ενα κεντρο ψυχικης υγιεινης κοντα στην περιοχη σου.ειναι δωρεαν.να ενημερωθεις να μιλησεις γι αυτο που νιωθεις.
ολα αυτα να ξερεις τα δημιουργει το υπερβολικο στρες.νιωθεις οτι χανεις τον ελεγχο στην ουσια ομως δνε τον χανεις ποτε.
οι ανθρωποι που νιωθουν ετσι δεν χανουν ποτε την λογικη τους ουτε πεθανουν απο αυτο.ισα ισα αν το ψαξεις κ μαθεις για σενα λεπτομερειες θα βγιε κατι καλο απο αυτο.
σε νιωθω πιστεψε με.τα χω περασει κ το ξαναπερασα τωρα 4η φορα στην ζωη μου.
θα γινεις καλα σιγουρα.θελει ομως χρονο κ λιγο δουλιτσα με ψυχοθεραπευτη.πρωτα ομως πηγαινε σε εναν ψυχιατρο συζητησε μαζι του τι νιωθεις κ τι θελεις κ θα σε βοηθησει.μη το αφηνεις γιατι απλα θα παρει καιρο να περασει.σιγουρα θα περασει απλα θα παρει καιρο.
θα βγεις πιο δυνατη απο αυτο να σαι σιγουρη!

----------


## Gandalf32

Μαρινα το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα ειναι να μπορεσεις να προσδιορισεις αν οι κρισεις πανικου προερχονται απο το αγχος σου για τις πανελληνιες, ή αν νοιωθεις οτι κατι αλλαζει στο σωμα σου (πχ ορμονες ή κάποιο πρόβλημα με το θυροειδη που θα έπρεπε να ελενξεις) Εγώ θα πρότεινα να περιμένεις μέχρι το τέλος των πανελληνίων για να δεις αν αυτο το αγχος θα υποχορησει. Αν υποχορησει, σημαινει πως το συσσωρευμενο στρεσ μετατραπηκε σε κρισεις πανικου, ταχυκαρδιες και αποπροσοποιηση με αφορμη και το οτι πλησιαζουν οι εξετασεις. Αν εχουν ετσι τα πραγματα, καλο θα ηταν στο υπολοιπο της ζωης σου να αποφευγεις να υποβαλλεις τον εαυτο σου σε τοσο στρεσσογονες καταστασεις, για να προφυλαξεις την σωματικη και ψυχικη σου υγεια. Αν τα συμπτωματα αυτα δεν υποχωρησουν μετα τις πανελληνιες, ή μετά την ανακοινωση των αποτελεσματων και των βασεων, καλο θα ηταν να κανεις καποιες απαραιτητες εξετασεις αιματος(βασικες, βιταμινες, θυροειδη) ωστε να μπορεσει ο γιατρος σου να καταλαβει τι παει στραβα. Α και παρεμπιπτοντως, δεν θα σου προτεινα τα xanax για ηρεμιστικα, καθως εχουν εντονη υπνωτικη δραση που θα σε εμποδιζει να λειτουργεις σε φροντιστηρια διαβασμα κτλπ. Θα σου προτεινα τα λεξοτανιλ, τα οποια δεν σε κοιμηζουν αλλα ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικα ηρεμιστικα και η δραση τους διαρκει περισσοτερο. Αυτα απο μενα, σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια και καλη επιτυχια στις εξετασεις σου!

----------


## anxious4ever

Συμφωνω με τα λεξοτανιλ,διωχνουν το αγχος κ δεν φερνουν υπνο.zanax με τιποτα!μονο υπνο φερνουν.

----------


## markar

Καλησπέρα! ΒΟΟΜ σε ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο που μου δίνεις πάντα! :D 
Gandalf32 κι εγώ προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν οφείλεται στις εξετάσεις όλο αυτό το πράγμα! Κι επίσης σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να εχω κάποιο ορμονικο πρόβλημα, έλλειψη σιδήρου η κάτι τέτοιο... Από μικρή εχω ζαλαδες, υπόσταση, ταχυπαλμιεσ, μου πέφτει εύκολα το ζαχαρο, αλλά αρκετά χρόνια πριν είχα κάνει εξετάσεις για θυροειδη και ήμουν εντάξει! Δεν ξέρω πια...

----------


## anxious4ever

Αν εχεις τετοια συμπτωματα κανε εξετασεις θυρεοειδη.εγω ειχα κανει πριν χρονια κ οταν ξαναεκανα ειχα προβλημα.ο θυρ.θελει καθε χρονο εξεταση σρ ανθρωπους που εχουν στρες.κιγο αιματακι θα δωσεις κ ολα καλα.

----------


## markar

μπα, κατεληξα οτι πρεπει να ειναι ψυχολογικο.... τωρα το παθαινω καθε 2 μερες, μειωνεται δηλαδη ευτυχως! Το ξαναπαθα σημερα και το πσρατηρησα λιγο καλυτερα. Ξεκιναει με φοβο οτι θα λιποθυμησω, χανομαι, χλομιαζω ολοκληρη! Νιωθω οπως οταν μου πεφτει το ζαχαρο, δηλαδη πολυ αδυναμη, λες και παραλυουν οι μυες μου, χανω το φως μου! μετα χτυπαει ο πανικος, τον οποιο ευτυχως καταφερνω να γυρισω σε κλαμα και οχι σε κρισαρα που ειχα παθει τις προηγουμενες φορες. Κλαιω για παρα πολλη ωρα, με ανακουφιζει... και αμεσως μετα ερχεται η αποπροσωποποιηση, μου φαινονται ολα ξενα, και νιωθω και σαν ναρκωμενη, μαστουρωμενη, ερειπιο που δεν μπορει να παρει τα ποδια του! Ο φοβος ομως οτι κατι γα παθω, θα λιποθυμησω, παραμενει ο ατιμος!!! Και τωρα που γραφω φοβαμαι πολυ, νιωθω αδυναμη, φοβαμαι να κλεισω τα ματια μου, να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι! ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!

----------


## markar

Σηκωθηκα και λεω να το ριξω στο χορο, χαχα ;)

----------


## στελιος66

Μαρκαρ παιρνεις καποια θεραπεια;

----------


## markar

Εχω παρει μεχρι στιγμης 3-4 ζαναξ, οχι κατι συγκεκριμενο δηλαδη, μας τα προτεινε φιλος ψυχιατρος. Παντως γενικα ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων, οποτε προσπαθω να το αντιμετωπισω μονη μου. Δεν βγαινω και πολυ απο το σπιτι μου τωρα λογω εξετασεων, αλλα τις λιγες φορες που με εχει πιασει σε δημοσιο χωρο πηρα χαπι

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα.χρειαζεσαι ομως λιγο πιο συστηματικη βοηθεια..δηλαδη ισως πρεπει να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια..σιγα σιγα θα περασει.

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημερα Μαρινα! Καλα κανεις και το παλευεις χωρις φαρμακα. Κανε ομως παραλληλα και κατι αλλο,ισως ψυχοθεραπεια,καποια φυτικα σκευασματα. Θα σου στειλω και π.μ.Η αποπροσωποποιηση πως παει,υποχωρησε;

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

τρελο πακετο...τριπαρετε τζαμπα και με τν νομο χαχαχαχα

----------


## anxious4ever

> τρελο πακετο...τριπαρετε τζαμπα και με τν νομο χαχαχαχα


 ειρωνικο ηταν αυτο??αν ναι...ευχομαι να μην το παθεις ποτε σου..γιατι αν το παθεις τοτε θα καταλαβεις τι περναμε...σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα ..............................

----------


## Inside out

> ειρωνικο ηταν αυτο??αν ναι...ευχομαι να μην το παθεις ποτε σου..γιατι αν το παθεις τοτε θα καταλαβεις τι περναμε...σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα ..............................


Οι ανθρωποι που ειναι εξω απο το χορο, δεν μπορουν να αντιληφθουν την κατασταση.. Γι αυτο κ μιλαμε στο φορουμ μεταξυ μας. Για να μην ακουμε το αμιμητο " ξεκόλλα ρε, στο μυαλο σου είναι όλα". Εεεεεεελα? λες να μην το ξερω ή να μπορω να κανω αυτοματα κλικ και να μην το κανω??

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω παντως..σκεφτομαι πως πληρωνουν καποιοι για να νιωσουν ολα αυτα , δλδ..ποσο μ***ας πρεπει να σαι για να καις τον εγκεφαλο σου ΚΑΙ να πληρωνεις κιολας!! να τριπαρεις πληρωνοντας δηλαδη..χααχαχαα! 
καλοοοο!

----------


## στελιος66

Μηπως να του ευχηθουμε ολοι μαζι να παθει τα ιδια και χειροτερα,μπας και φυτρωσει μυαλο στο αδειο του κεφαλι; Αλλα μαλλον απο τους πολλους μπαφους τον κοβω να το εχει καμενο!!

----------


## στελιος66

Μηπως να του ευχηθουμε ολοι μαζι να παθει τα ιδια και χειροτερα,μπας και φυτρωσει μυαλο στο αδειο του κεφαλι; Αλλα μαλλον απο τους πολλους μπαφους τον κοβω να το εχει καμενο!!

----------


## Inside out

Οχι μωρε, αστον. Και οι ανθρωποι που ενδιδουν σε τετοιου ειδους εξαρτησεις, παρομοια προβληματα με εμας εχουν! 
Απλα τα βάζουν κατω απο το χαλακι..

----------


## anxious4ever

κανας καμενος θα ναι στανταρ...ολοι οι καμενοι ετσι μιλανε.τους ξερω απο την καλη κ απο την αναποδη.
καλο ταξιδι μεγαλε.. κ αν ποτε τριπαρεις κ συ τσαμπα τοτε να μας θυμηθεις ξανα, μεχρι τοτε ομως μη μπαινεις κ μας πηδας την κουβεντα μας.κανουμε κουβεντα υποστηριξης εδω, δεν μπαινουμε για πλακα..

----------


## μυσπ

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...ουραγιο φιλη μου εχω αρκετη πειρα απο ψυχολογικα ειδικα απο καταθλιψη κ μαλλον θα σε ενδιαφερει η ιστορια μου Ευελπιστω η κατασταση σου να ειναι προσωρινη κ να οφειλεται στις πανελληνιες κ στο στρες που επιφερουν, Η απροσωπροσωποιηση δεν γνωριζω ακριβως τι ειναι ομως θεωρω οτι εχεις για καιρο συσωρευμενο στρες κ τωρα ξεσπαει σε κριση πανικου,Στην πραγματικοτητα η θεραπεια ειναι πρωτον να αντιληφθεις αν αυτο που σε ταραζει ειναι οι πανελληνιες η κατι αλλο κ επειτα δραστηριοτητα κ εξοδοι οπως αναφερω κ στην ιστορια μου αυτη,Καλη επιτυχια σ ο,τι κανεις!

----------


## markar

Να μαι κι εγω μετα απο 200 χρονια! Αν και πεφτει πολυωρο διαβασμα γραφω χαλια στα μαθηματα, γιατι δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω ουτε στο διαβασμα ουτε την ωρα που γραφω! Ειμαι με ενα ζαναξ στο χερι, με πιανουν κατι τρελες στιγμες που και που, αλλα ευτυχως εχω αρχισει και ελεγχω την κατασταση. Αν και σημερα παλι καπως παω να κυλησω, αλλα το παλευω! Εν τω μεταξυ δεν μυ εφταναν ολα τα αλλα, πεθανε και η γιαγια μου! Αν ειναι δυνατον, δεν με θελει φετος! 
Ποιος ειναι αυτος ο legalize τελος παντων?!
@μυσπ ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον και τις ευχες! :)

----------


## λιλιουμ

καταρχας σε ολοκληρη τη βιβλιογραφια δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενα ατομο με κριση πανικου που να επαθε ποτε κατι. Τα συμπτωματα σου κορυφωνονται μεσα σε δεκα δεκαπνετε λεπτα και μετα υποχωρουν. ΑΥτο που μενει ειναι φοβασαι μην το ξαναπαθεις. Στην κριση πανικου τα ατομα φοβουνται τα συμπτωματα και την ιδια την κριση μην επαναληφθει, απο φοβο μηπως πεθανουν η τρελαθουν η δεν ειναι καποιος να τους βοηθησει. Χωρις λογο γιατι οπως ειπαμε η κριση πανικου ποτε δεν οδηγει σε καρδιακο, εγκεφαλικο, τρελα και οτι αλλο φοβαται το ατομο. Με εναν καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη γνωσιακης κατευθυνσης μπορεις να το δουλεψεις αυτο καλυτερα και να το ξεπερασεις για να μη σε ταλαιπωρει στη ζωη σου. Πολλοι το αφηνουν και περνανε δεκα χρονια με κρισεις πανικου και γινονται αγοραφοβικοι. Δεν υπαρχει λογος για τετοια ταλαιπωρια.

----------


## markar

λιλιουμ ετσι ειναι, παντως εμενα τωρα η ολη φαση μου φαινεται σαν φαυλος κυκλος που δεν μπορει να ξεπεραστει! Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω ταχυκαρδιες, αισθανομαι οτι εχω ενα ειδος δυσπνοιας, δυσφορια, ζαλη κτλ... η σκεψη που μου εχει καρφωθει στο μυαλο ειναι οτι εχω καποιο προβλημα υγειας, πχ αναιμια... αλλον αρρωστοφοβικη ειμαι, χρειαζομαι οπωσδηποτε ψυχολογο!

----------


## markar

Καλημερα!

δυστυχως ειμαι χαλια. Δεν εχω υπαρξει ποτε χειροτερα. Δεν μπορω να βγω απο το σπιτι μου, αν και πρεπει γιατι εξακολουθω να δινω εξετασεις (ενδοσχολικες). βρισκομαι σε διαρκη πανικο, ξυπναω και κοιμαμαι με αυτον. Ταχυπαλμιες, τρεμουλο, τασεις λιποθυμιας, ναυτια, αισθανομαι τους μυες μου να παραλυουν και το ξερο κεφαλι μου ειναι πεπεισμενο οτι κατι προκειται να μου συμβει! Κι επαθα και κανονικη κριση πανικου στην παραλια, αν ειναι ποτε δυνατον! Σκεφτομαι να ακυρωσω τις διακοπες μου και να κλειστω μεσα στο σπιτι, δεν ξερω πια τι να κανω! Η αποπροσωποποιηση επισης δεν υποχωρει σε ολη τη διαρκεια της ημερας! Κλσιω καθε μερα, νιωθω εγκλωβισμενη, ουτε που θυμαμαι απο ποτε εχω να αιθανθω χαρα η να απολαυω κατι! 
Και μεσα σε ολα αυτα, εχω και τη μαμα μου που δεν λεει να καταλαβει οτι κατι μου συμβαινει κι οτι δεν ειναι ολα μεσα στο μυαλο μου, η μπορει και να προσποιειται μπροστα μου οτι ολα ειναι καλα! Γιατι το νιωθω ρε παιδια, κατι εχει αλλαξει μεσα μου, δεν ξερω ακριβως τι! 
Το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι πηγαινω απο το κακο στο χειροτερο, φοβαμαι και πανικοβαλλομαι με τα παντα, με πραγματα που δεν εχουν κανενα λογο να με φοβιζουν, ζω μηχανικα, κλαιω καθε μερα και ακομα και αυτο μηχανικα το κανω! Νομιζα οτι μετα τις πανελληνιες ολα θα εφτιαχναν, αλλα χειροτερευουν! Τιποτα πια δεν εχει νοημα, ΦΟβΑμΑΙ

----------


## anxious4ever

κουραγιο!! κουραγιο! αυτα ενιωθα ακριβως κ γω.ολη μερα..ολη νυχτα! ειναι φρικτο το ξερω.χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια καλη μου απο ειδικο.
προσπαθησε να διεκδικησεις απο την μαμα σου την προσοχη που χρειαζεσαι.
προσπαθησε.μη μενεις σιωπηλη.μη το αφηνεις αλλο.
ζητα απο την μαμα σου να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια.
σε παρακαλω! καντο σημερα κιολας!!

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Προσπαθησε να εισαι δυνατη και να σκεφτεσαι κατι ευχαριστο. Ειναι δυσκολο το ξερω μιας και τα βιωνουμε και εμεις...Αλλοι σε μεγαλυτερο και αλλοι σε μικροτερο βαθμο.
Στην παραλια τι εγινε?

----------


## anxious4ever

ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ! σκαψου οτι κ γω ετσι ενιωθα κ το ξεπερασα!
δες τα μνμτα μου! ζηταγα απεγνωσμενα βοηθεια.
δεν πηγαινα δουλεια.δεν εκανα μπανιο..δεν ετρωγα τιποτα.μονο ετρεμα κ ειχα αποπροσωποποιηση.

----------


## στελιος66

Μαρινα με σωστη αντιμετωπιση ΟΛΑ περνανε οπως ειπε και η μπουμ. Αν διαβασεις και τα δικα μου επισης μηνυματα θα καταλαβεις γιατι σου το λεω αυτο. Απλα μαλλον θα πρεπει να ζητησεις βοηθεια,οχι βεβαια καλα και σωνει φαρμακευτικη,αλλα ενας ειδικος ισως πρεπει να σου δωσει καποιες συμβουλες. Μην παραιτησαι,να εχεις μεσα σου ελπιδα και πιστη στον Θεο και στον εαυτο σου. Και κατι που το λεω σε ολους,κανε προσευχη και βρες εναν καλο πνευματικο μαζι με τα υπολοιπα.Θα δεις οτι ολα θα πανε καλα,μην απογοητευεσαι Μαρινα μου και μην απελπιζεσαι!

----------


## thura7

> Μαρινα με σωστη αντιμετωπιση ΟΛΑ περνανε οπως ειπε και η μπουμ. Αν διαβασεις και τα δικα μου επισης μηνυματα θα καταλαβεις γιατι σου το λεω αυτο. Απλα μαλλον θα πρεπει να ζητησεις βοηθεια,οχι βεβαια καλα και σωνει φαρμακευτικη,αλλα ενας ειδικος ισως πρεπει να σου δωσει καποιες συμβουλες. Μην παραιτησαι,να εχεις μεσα σου ελπιδα και πιστη στον Θεο και στον εαυτο σου. Και κατι που το λεω σε ολους,κανε προσευχη και βρες εναν καλο πνευματικο μαζι με τα υπολοιπα.Θα δεις οτι ολα θα πανε καλα,μην απογοητευεσαι Μαρινα μου και μην απελπιζεσαι!


sυμφωνω απολυτα.. ετσι ειναι.. και εγω που εφτασα πατο εδω και 2 βδομαδεσ νιωθω καλυτερα... θετικη σκεψη και πιστη..

----------


## anxious4ever

πολυ σωστα στελιο! τα λες.πιστη.κ θετικη σκεψη εστω κ με το ζορι.τα χουμε ξαναπει.χεχε
οσο για τον πνευματικο βοηθαει κ ξαλαφρωνει πολυ να μιλας.αλλα σε συνδυασμο κ με ψυχολογο.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

ελα ρε δν ηταν ειρωνικο σας αγαπαω ολους και ποτε δν παιζω με τα προβληματα τν αλλων!!<3

----------

